# SETCPU Question



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I am trying to setup my profiles, but the max is 1000MHz, there is no menu to get it higher than that, even at different voltage levels. Is this a kernel issue? If so, would replacing the kernel wipe me phone?

Thanks for tolerating my noob questions.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

IF you are on the FF1 kernel, then the max is 1000MHZ. Until a new FF1 kernel is made that supports overclocking, we will have to wait.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I saw an overclocked kernel listed in the forum. Would replacing my kernel with that one require wiping my phone? Would I have to replace the OS as well?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

elihanover said:


> I saw an overclocked kernel listed in the forum. Would replacing my kernel with that one require wiping my phone? Would I have to replace the OS as well?


Most likely, the kernel was coded around EI2, not FF1 which has only the stock kernel available for now.


----------

